# Aviator Sunglasses - Ray Ban HELP!



## equiworks (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi everyone!

  	   I have a very small face and I desperately want a pair of nice sunglasses that fit me!   I have my eye on the Ray Ban Aviators... they have a "small" aviator, just wondering if any of you girls have any experience with them?  I can't find any to try on.... so I'm hoping someone might have some insight....  they also have a Junior's version, but I'd like to go with the smalls so that the posts are not too short to reach my ears.

  	  HELP!!


----------

